# If your grinder broke tomorrow, what would you replace it with?



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

We all know grinders are important (if not more important than the hot water dispensers under pressure), so here we go.

Sorry (and thanks!) ruralpumpkin for stealing the idea.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ZM again!
And the mystery build project...


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Having 5 will use next in line and putting aside for the big one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hasi said:


> ZM again!
> And the mystery build project...


 God loves a dreamer ...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> God loves a dreamer ...


 which part mate? :angel:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hasi said:


> which part mate? :angel:


 that you would get a ZM, only way your gonna get that is if it's left in a will to you.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

PPapa said:


> We all know grinders are important (if not more important than the hot water dispensers under pressure), so here we go.
> 
> Sorry (and thanks!) ruralpumpkin for stealing the idea.


 Niche, then probably a Niche and lastly a Niche.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Money no object - monolith flat max.

Considering however that it is, I'm not too sure I'd replace my niche with a niche. I feel like I need to give big flat burrs a try


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> that you would get a ZM, only way your gonna get that is if it's left in a will to you.


 well, having one now at the roastery - but obviously wouldn't mind such an inheritance


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Fez said:


> Money no object - monolith flat max.
> 
> Considering however that it is, I'm not too sure I'd replace my niche with a niche. I feel like I need to give big flat burrs a try


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

These questions are too easy ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Fez said:


> Money no object - monolith flat max.


 That's a long time with no coffee? 

OK, so pretending I have 1 grinder & it breaks tomorrow, I need to use the new one for brewed (up to 42g dose) & espresso, I want to be able to drink coffee in the next couple of days again, so grinder has to be in stock/ready to ship ...a toss up between LidoE/ET, possibly a Commandante and Niche, depending on proximity of/commitments around payday.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Maybe another Niche but only if i couldn't find a Mythos at a sensible price.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

A big flat burr single doser .. EG-1 perhaps ..


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

MWJB said:


> That's a long time with no coffee? ?


 Rats, didn't think about the wait!


----------



## Colinz (Jun 13, 2019)

A niche


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Fez said:


> I feel like I need to give big flat burrs a try


It's a costly try because you won't want to come back to conicals


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Nicknak said:


> A big flat burr single doser .. EG-1 perhaps ..


 It's not easy .. or a EKs , I'd like to try a ZM possibly one of those Monolithy ones and a motorised HG-1 ..


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

a big flat burr, better for lighter roasts greater consistency of grind quality, maybe a windmill


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> a big flat burr, better for lighter roasts greater consistency of grind quality, maybe a windmill


 Is that what the Nosher is going to be ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Is that what the Nosher is going to be ?


 hmm - looking into planning permission first


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hasi said:


> And the mystery build project...


 I like the sound of that!


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

PPapa said:


> It's a costly try because you won't want to come back to conicals


 Sad state of affairs as I wasnt aware of the differences when I bought the niche.

And Mrs Fez loves the look of the niche, so I might actually need it to break before changing ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> a big flat burr, better for lighter roasts greater consistency of grind quality, maybe a windmill







With a hat and some cider


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> hmm - looking into planning permission first


 That is even better comes with a house ,I want one of those ...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I would get that compak we used on the lever day. Best grinder I've used that thing


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> I would get that compak we used on the lever day. Best grinder I've used that thing


R120? I missed the lever day!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

PPapa said:


> R120? I missed the lever day!


I think that was the monster one. It was the PK but not sure of the exact model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

So who has a big flat burr grinder that they're looking to move on? ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fez said:


> So who has a big flat burr grinder that they're looking to move on? ?


 Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Fez said:


> Sad state of affairs as I wasnt aware of the differences when I bought the niche.
> 
> And Mrs Fez loves the look of the niche, so I might actually need it to break before changing ?


 Tell her it looks like a



Spoiler



toilet bowl



and things will never be the same


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Fez said:


> So who has a big flat burr grinder that they're looking to move on? ?


 You didn't break it already ???


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I really should spend less time on here. It's not good for my bank balance


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

> 20 minutes ago, Mrboots2u said:


 although everything is marvellous that Murphy makes...


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

I like the personal feel of hand grinders, and also they cost less! I like being hands on with my espresso, and hence my first machine was a Pavoni and first grinder a Lido E

The Pharos 2.0. is a pretty tempting offer if my Lido E and Olympus E75 magically broke at the same time! I am one of the crazy people that does not mind its ergonomics and with some mounting tools I can grind it pretty fast when needed to produce a grind quality that throws punches against grinders far more expensive!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> With a hat and some cider


 sort of but more of a boiler suit and a flat cap


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Big and flat and aligned.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Another Niche


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If money was no object, I'd obviously not worry about the amount of coffee I would have to go through to dial in a Mahlkonig DK27. So that.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Scotford said:


> If money was no object, I'd obviously not worry about the amount of coffee I would have to go through to dial in a Mahlkonig DK27. So that.


 Pretty thing ..


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Nicknak said:


> Pretty thing ..


 Remove the excessive (for home use, at least) hopper and grounds bin, and you have yourself a very tidy grinder that won't take up much less than a spare bedroom.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Scotford said:


> Remove the excessive (for home use, at least) hopper and grounds bin, and you have yourself a very tidy grinder that won't take up much less than a spare bedroom.


 Mmm 188 mm flat burrs , can you single dose it ?.... 20 grams in 1 second I guess ..


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Nicknak said:


> Mmm 188 mm flat burrs , can you single dose it ?.... 20 grams in 1 second I guess ..


 250g in, 20 out in 0.05s


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Scotford said:


> 250g in, 20 out in 0.05s


 A little retention then , a puffer mod would sort that out ..


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Nicknak said:


> A little retention then , a puffer mod would sort that out ..


 Yeah, just attach a leafblower and you're good to go!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I think that was the monster one. It was the PK but not sure of the exact model
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 not the PK was definitely the R120, I know because I almost herniated myself getting it there. 

was going to make some windmill sails to put on the grind selector for a giggle, but it's too hot for humour (sais he typing with his feet in the dog pool)

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

p.s yes those legs really are that white

as to replacement, genuinely don't know as not come across anything that tickles my proverbial without requiring re engineering to do so. Probably another R120  (photo below with Espazzola for scale and a chamber vac to the right)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

johnealey said:


> p.s yes those legs really are that white
> as to replacement, genuinely don't know as not come across anything that tickles my proverbial without requiring re engineering to do so. Probably another R120  (photo below with Espazzola for scale and a chamber vac to the right)
> 
> <img alt="WIN_20190725_18_09_23_Pro.thumb.jpg.09c7bd2b9561d5d09aa22493904d700a.jpg" data-fileid="31202" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/WIN_20190725_18_09_23_Pro.thumb.jpg.09c7bd2b9561d5d09aa22493904d700a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


What was the other grinder John? Was that chris' pk?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Probably a Niche.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Niche today, Niche tomorrow. If requirements changed...probably ZM.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

would need to see photo's but I thought the one he had set up to time dose was no more than 80-85mm, definitely a Compak though poss a PKE??

John


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Why have EK's fallen out of fashion? If my Niche broke and I could stretch my budget I would have the EK with the shorter legs.


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

Another Niche.

Though I'd also be tempted by big flat burrs if it was reasonably sized, low retention and less than £1k.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Nopapercup said:


> Why have EK's fallen out of fashion? If my Niche broke and I could stretch my budget I would have the EK with the shorter legs.


I missed the memo if it did. There's few other big boys now in the market, namely Monoliths. I don't think EKs are top of wish list, as both EG1 and Monolith Flat (Max) make a sexier choice!

Niche has satisfied a lot of folk with true out of the box single dosing solution. So it's either Niche, a flat burr grinder OD with some retention or a flat burr single doser that costs £££.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

PPapa said:


> I missed the memo if it did. There's few other big boys now in the market, namely Monoliths. I don't think EKs are top of wish list, as both EG1 and Monolith Flat (Max) make a sexier choice!
> 
> Niche has satisfied a lot of folk with true out of the box single dosing solution. So it's either Niche, a flat burr grinder OD with some retention or a flat burr single doser that costs £££.


 Previously on threads like this most posts mentioned the EK so it's surprising that 20ish posts in on this I was the first to mention it. Now it's all about the Niche.

Ive never seen or used a monolith flat so besides size, it would be interesting to see what it offers over the EK or other large flats like R120.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nopapercup said:


> Why have EK's fallen out of fashion? If my Niche broke and I could stretch my budget I would have the EK with the shorter legs.


 It's six years since Matt Perger used an EK with Mk I coffee burrs in his WBC routine - incidentally an unaligned one to boot. Judged on the coffee he produced, he came second. In those six intervening years, the EK hasn't undergone any major engineering redesign apart from some tweaks - prebreaker and the introduction of Mk II coffee burrs. It's built like a tank - can hardly be described as good looking - has a motor that delivers one and a half horse power as it was designed as a bag coffee grinder. The EK was on the point of being discontinued by Mahlkonig until Perger gave it a new lease of life - not bad for a grinder that debuted in the '80s and remains, in its class, the grinder to which all new comers on the block are compared and judged.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe the title of @PPapa 's thread skewed responses? If he had asked what grinder would be your ultimate choice the responses may have been a little different, I think most people in the situation of going from a grinder, to no grinder overnight might prioritise getting a grinder with a short wait time & minimal remedial work (whilst under warranty) just to make the thing work.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I suppose I'd have to get one of these.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If money was no object, I'd immediately email Frank (Durra) and ask him what he and Markus could sort out for me.

http://www.titus-grinding.de

If it was my Niche, I would immediately call Martin or James and beg them to sort something out for me.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Since we're entering the realms of fantasy, I'd Frankenstein an EK43 with a Singer tredle sewing machine so I could grind off grid. It'd also give a good area for a coffee machine to sit on.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Nopapercup said:


> Why have EK's fallen out of fashion? If my Niche broke and I could stretch my budget I would have the EK with the shorter legs.


 It's not that they've fallen out of fashion, there are just other great titan-esque grinders on the market these days.

For a shop grinder, there is little that comes close to an EK in terms of sheer capability, accuracy and cost though.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Same grinder I'm trying to acquire right now... a Monolith Flat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Same grinder I'm trying to acquire right now... a Monolith Flat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Join the queue ?. Although the Ceado E37SD may be a big flat single dosing option. Maybe.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

EK43S


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Depends on which one broke 

Money no object:

If the EK43 broke it'd be replaced with an EK43S - although I prefer the height of my EK so I'd get a 'Franked' EK43 with bells whistles.

If the Versalab M3 broke it'd be replaced with a Titus with a bigger motor and a hopper/feeder so I could dump beans in instead of slowly feeding them in so as not to stall it.

If the Niche Broke, I wouldn't be disappointed but my other half might be as it's at hers feeding my old La Pav. Hopefully it'd still be under warranty anyway so I'd have it fixed.

Other than that, I'd just use what I have left.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Wilfa Uniform probably. I don't think EK or any similar grinder makes as much difference as people think.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the_partisan said:


> Wilfa Uniform probably. I don't think EK or any similar grinder makes as much difference as people think.


 Just out of interest, why...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the_partisan said:


> Wilfa Uniform probably. I don't think EK or any similar grinder makes as much difference as people think.


 Just out of interest, why...


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Talking strictly for brewed, I've compared brews from different grinders and my EK43. I think it has a bit wider range where you can get a good brew, but doesn't really make that much difference to be worth it for home use.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Depends on which one broke
> 
> Money no object:
> 
> ...


 Get the new mech for the m3 no more gentle feeding or stalling


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Rhys said:


> If the Versalab M3 broke it'd be replaced with a Titus with a bigger motor and a hopper/feeder so I could dump beans in instead of slowly feeding them in so as not to stall it.


 Hi @Rhys, why not just get Versalabs' own solution, the M4 drive belt system :

https://files7.webydo.com/92/9211413/UploadedFiles/13B3B20D-1BD8-65DB-98B8-421A57E60BC2.pdf


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

EricC said:


> Hi @Rhys, why not just get Versalabs' own solution, the M4 drive belt system :
> 
> https://files7.webydo.com/92/9211413/UploadedFiles/13B3B20D-1BD8-65DB-98B8-421A57E60BC2.pdf


 That's what I just said ?


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

My apologies, that will teach me to read all of the posts before responding. ?

It's a good job one of us is on the ball.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the_partisan said:


> Talking strictly for brewed, I've compared brews from different grinders and my EK43. I think it has a bit wider range where you can get a good brew, but doesn't really make that much difference to be worth it for home use.


 If I was gonna do brewed only, had more space and cash then I'd explore other options outside an ek.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> If I was gonna do brewed only, had more space and cash then I'd explore other options outside an ek.


 Interesting, but why would that be and what sort of cash (assuming more than the Wilfa unicorn)/space would you be anticipating?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Interesting, but why would that be and what sort of cash (assuming more than the Wilfa unicorn)/space would you be anticipating?


 second hand cash , ive seen guats and tanz go check perhaps change the burrs over


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Get the new mech for the m3 no more gentle feeding or stalling





EricC said:


> Hi @Rhys, why not just get Versalabs' own solution, the M4 drive belt system :
> 
> https://files7.webydo.com/92/9211413/UploadedFiles/13B3B20D-1BD8-65DB-98B8-421A57E60BC2.pdf


 I was under the impression that the belt on these was a 'clutch'? It's meant to slip if you overload it as the motor isn't that strong? Frank told me his motors are a lot more powerful hence the toothed belts, six times more powerful IIRC. Isn't the motor on the newer M4 more powerful?

Knowing my luck, I'd fit one of these and I'd start getting smoke coming out of the back and funny burning smell (similar to the smell the burrs when I bought it :classic_rolleyes: :classic_laugh: )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rhys said:


> I was under the impression that the belt on these was a 'clutch'? It's meant to slip if you overload it as the motor isn't that strong? Frank told me his motors are a lot more powerful hence the toothed belts, six times more powerful IIRC. Isn't the motor on the newer M4 more powerful?
> 
> Knowing my luck, I'd fit one of these and I'd start getting smoke coming out of the back and funny burning smell (similar to the smell the burrs when I bought it :classic_rolleyes: :classic_laugh: )


 I have a spare motor my friend, I fitted it to my m3 and it worked faultlessly


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

@Rhys Here is the motor on Bodines' Web Site ..

https://www.bodine-electric.com/products/dc-motors/33a-series-permanent-magnet-dc-motor/6034/

The motor is apparently used in industrial situations, mine has never missed a beat.

First look at the Versalab M4 here : http://www.meticulist.net/blog/versalab-m4-grinder-first-look

The Versalab M4 still uses the same motor as the M3.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> If I was gonna do brewed only, had more space and cash then I'd explore other options outside an ek.


 To be honest my biggest problem is finding a roaster which is consistently good. Lately It feels like only about 20-30% of the bags I get are what I would call "great". When you have a good coffee roasted well then it tends to taste good on any grinder really.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the_partisan said:


> To be honest my biggest problem is finding a roaster which is consistently good. Lately It feels like only about 20-30% of the bags I get are what I would call "great". When you have a good coffee roasted well then it tends to taste good on any grinder really.


 Amen


----------

